# Handi washroom rough in



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is my handi hack work on a handicap washroom for your inspection.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice work, Boundry...is that ABS or CI?

Did you use a tubing bender on those stubs-outs or is that soft copper?


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

For some silly reason the city here allows abs in commercial buildings, so yes abs. I used my ratcheting benders on the copper. Type L hard


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Boundry said:


> For some silly reason the city here allows abs in commercial buildings, so yes abs. I used my ratcheting benders on the copper. Type L hard



Nice job.


It's funny. We use ABS almost exclusively in res up here. But for commercial we use PVC...

Go figure.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Good looking work.Been plumbing 17 years I have never installed all I have used is sch 40 for for drains and vents. Is abs cheaper or better than PVC ?


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> Good looking work.Been plumbing 17 years I have never installed all I have used is sch 40 for for drains and vents. Is abs cheaper or better than PVC ?


Sorry never installed abs. All we install is sch 40 pvc


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Abs is the standard in canada for housing
Never seen pvc scd 40 in housing (white )
Seen pvc xfr pipe though


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Nice job.
> 
> It's funny. We use ABS almost exclusively in res up here. But for commercial we use PVC...
> 
> Go figure.


That's because Abs puts out harmful chemicals when it catches fire. Pretty much banned in all commercial building everywhere. Been banned in VA for over 20 yrs


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

What type of saddle are u using for the Lav supports? 
I always did 2x12" backing but that look much nicer!


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Its a watts unit, bolted to the floor with a bracing rod between.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

igloo's up here are non combustable......


----------

